# ?Workspace?



## OKInspector (Oct 1, 2008)

Who need workspace????


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

For just a mere $6,800.00 I could fix that right up. :laughing:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

It's a phone/data space. who cares?

Ugly? Yes. But they got OPRAH.

Just another reason to petition and take that work back !!!!:whistling2:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

leland said:


> It's a phone/data space. who cares?
> 
> Ugly? Yes. But they got OPRAH.
> 
> Just another reason to petition and take that work back !!!!:whistling2:


You did not notice the meter socket.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

If not for that brace on top of the demarcation point, the whole place would fall down.


----------



## OKInspector (Oct 1, 2008)

Folks, when you have wiring like this at your house, a word of advice, don't allow the Electric provider take your meter for non-payment. Even worse don't attempt to steal electric from said provider reslting in your service leads being cut loose and tossed onto your roof(see pic). Your local friendly inspector will make you do expensive repairs before appoving a meter reset


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I like what they did with the Christmas lights. It gives it a, a, "lived in look". Let me guess, N.E. OKC area? Or Brittain Road area? Maybe S. W. 29th?

:jester:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> You did not notice the meter socket.


Empty, right? But I do like the Christmas lights.


----------



## OKInspector (Oct 1, 2008)

LARMGUY said:


> I like what they did with the Christmas lights. It gives it a, a, "lived in look". Let me guess, N.E. OKC area? Or Brittain Road area? Maybe S. W. 29th?
> 
> :jester:


You would have to go east down I-40 about 30 min :thumbup:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

OKInspector said:


> Folks, when you have wiring like this at your house, a word of advice, don't allow the Electric provider take your meter for non-payment. Even worse don't attempt to steal electric from said provider reslting in your service leads being cut loose and tossed onto your roof(see pic). Your local friendly inspector will make you do expensive repairs before appoving a meter reset


Gotta love it when you can actually enforce the Code to upgrade "existing" junk to compliance. :whistling2:


----------



## OKInspector (Oct 1, 2008)

kbsparky said:


> Gotta love it when you can actually enforce the Code to upgrade "existing" junk to compliance. :whistling2:


 
Not so much to do with the code as a working agreement with the franchising electrical power company----- They want approval from us to set meters and we want no obvious hazards before setting the meter. If you have cooperation on these things its amazing what you can do:thumbup:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

OKInspector said:


> Not so much to do with the code as a working agreement with the franchising electrical power company----- They want approval from us to set meters and we want no obvious hazards before setting the meter. If you have cooperation on these things its amazing what you can do:thumbup:


This pisses me off more then chargeing an old lady 6450 for a 100 amp service change. There obviously poor and your going to fu*k with them and make them change there service before they get there power on. You may be in the right but that doesnt unkick your ass when it happens.


----------



## OKInspector (Oct 1, 2008)

Not really looking to do upgrades, Just cover the Elec. companies butt on liability and look for immediate hazards. The simple fix for this one is just redo the bracing, some Elec. company employee will thank me for it though. RE: Hazards--- main things we look at is making sure it's not dangerously overloaded or been tampered with, we have a lot of utility theft. That's when it gets into costly repairs. If some old lady has an existing outdated system, We don't make her replace it just to be mean......:thumbsup:

P.S. the real cause of the problem is the screened-in porch added on with out a permit


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

OKInspector said:


> Not really looking to do upgrades, Just cover the Elec. companies butt on liability and look for immediate hazards. The simple fix for this one is just redo the bracing, some Elec. company employee will thank me for it though. RE: Hazards--- main things we look at is making sure it's not dangerously overloaded or been tampered with, we have a lot of utility theft. That's when it gets into costly repairs. If some old lady has an existing outdated system, We don't make her replace it just to be mean......:thumbsup:
> 
> P.S. the real cause of the problem is the screened-in porch added on with out a permit


Then I mistook your intent and apologize. That seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## OKInspector (Oct 1, 2008)

As we say in the inspection business "Safety first, Spite second, and just plain ol' stubbornness, third":whistling2: jk


----------



## Jsmit319 (Sep 23, 2010)

Well said!:thumbup:


----------

